# Select K9's



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

Does anyone have experience or an opinion about Select K9's in Wisconsin? Thank you!!


----------



## lanyard3 (Feb 15, 2015)

We just visited there two weeks ago and very nice people and dogs! Hopefully getting a female in June from them.


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

That is great to know that you liked them! Which litter do you hope to go with?


----------



## lanyard3 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hoping either Bella and Temo or Tika and Temo? That is the time frame we are hoping for but if not we will wait for the next breading. We are 5th on the list for a female puppy.


----------



## DoubleDog (Apr 6, 2015)

*Select K9*

Is select K9 fully acredited and do they have healthy blood lines? This would be my first German Shepherd and I am being very careful to go through all of the steps I need to make sure I find a good breeder.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Accredited by who?


----------



## DoubleDog (Apr 6, 2015)

The AKC. I just want to know they are who they say they are. It's so easy to just make a web site and you can say whatever you want or claim whatever you want. It's not that I don't believe them it's just that I want to be sure to get a healthy dog and that seems to be a problem with GSD's.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

The AKC you guarentees you nothing in terms of quality only paper registration. Only accredations that matter are working titles and OFA ratings or at the minimum X Ray pre lims.


----------



## DoubleDog (Apr 6, 2015)

Okay thanks I wasn't quite sure how it all worked. Everything seems to be in order as far as Select K9's goes I just wanted to know if anybody knew if they were reputable or not.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would check to see if they health test their breeding dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is this it?
Select K9s - Purebred AKC German Shepherds Twin Cities Minnesota | Northwest Wisconsin


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

orry protection video was not impressive...surprised they'd use that to represent him.


----------



## DoubleDog (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes that's the one they have coverage and testing for the different problems that GSD's suffer from and they who've a pure blood line without health problems. They have also had one of thier dogs win in show. They seem to be a very good small breeder I just wanted to know if anyone had any real dealings with them was all. They also give you fell somumentation for the parents pedigree and the papers for AKC certification. I believe they are legit just getting feed back is all thanks all for your help.


----------



## DoubleDog (Apr 6, 2015)

Oh and they all have a good OFA rating so Intoughthat was good.


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

I noticed that they recently acquired a couple Huerta Hof females for their breeding program which seems like a positive thing to me. I ultimately decided to go WGWL with Bill Kulla.


----------



## DoubleDog (Apr 6, 2015)

They said they've never has any serious problems health wise just one case of one of the testicles not dropping right. Is this a problem? They seem to have all the correct mesure a taken and seem legit.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Where are you located and what are you looking for in a dog?

Do you really think a sales person is going to tell you if they've had health issues with their dogs?


----------



## peter Comstock (Jan 22, 2020)

familydag5 said:


> Does anyone have experience or an opinion about Select K9's in Wisconsin? Thank you!!


Yes, I purchased two puppies from them and both have major health problems


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

The protection video of one of their foundation stud dogs, Orry, is being worked by Jiri Novotny of Jinopo Kennels, who was involved with the Czech border patrol breeding program years ago. The website says the dog would suitable for a security dog and I say that is B.S. He is from Czech show lines and I can tell by the video he would not make a good security dog. Are you wanting show or working lines?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

This is a 5 year old thread, the OP bought a puppy years ago.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Missed that. Thanks.


----------

